# 7900 shifter ?



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

are they gonna improve the 7900 shifters ,seems like they just dont work as good as the 7800,dont wanna get the 7900 & they come out with an improved version, I read alot of teams went back to the 7800,any1 know?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't know withe Di2 on the market, and the new Ultegra getting out, further trickle down to 105 coming I can't see much being changed soon.

There were teams that went back to 7800 but I think there were a lot of contributing factors to that besides just the function of the levers.


----------

